# Auto naming file output with game title?



## Rofalot (Aug 18, 2015)

Is there a way to have OBS Studio automatically detect the game title and include that in the file name of the recording like Dxtory does?


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 18, 2015)

That's not really as reasonable of a thing for OBS to do, a) because it's not only for game recording, and b) when people recording games with OBS, they are able to record multiple games in a single session, so a single game name wouldn't be useful.


----------

